# Looking for barista apron



## EspressoMento.com (Jun 15, 2015)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy high quality barista apron.

Do you know where to find a quality one?

ps: I'm quite sure I posted this topic yesterday but seems like it was deleted by mods? So if the topic doesn't match forum, please move to appropriate one.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dawson denim or saint Anthony industries. I've got one from sai on the way


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

EspressoMento.com said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to buy high quality barista apron.
> 
> ...


Hi mate - don't think we deleted it (we rarely, if ever, delete anything, it just gets removed from public view - and I can't see anything in the background)


----------



## EspressoMento.com (Jun 15, 2015)

@jonc OK then I was extremely busy yesterday that I hallucinated









Anyway, thanks @jeebsy for suggestions they're quite good.

But what I'm looking for is a combination of waxed canvas and leather.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kinky


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Dawson denim or saint Anthony industries. I've got one from sai on the way


Those Saint Antony ones are beaut *adds to Birthday list*.

There's a little kitchen shop in Brighton (great for coffee related glassware) and they do a simple, no frills denim apron that's really nice. http://www.utilitygreatbritain.co.uk/cms/Home - I think you can buy one from their online shop as well...


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

EspressoMento.com said:


> But what I'm looking for is a combination of waxed canvas and leather.


A bit saucy but checks all the boxes.

http://www.espressogear.com/gastronomy-apron---brown-p-197-c-205.aspx


----------



## EspressoMento.com (Jun 15, 2015)

@Doozerless This one looks cool but as you said it's a bit saucy.

But the price is good. My budget is around £150.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What do you mean by it being too saucy?

You could try Etsy - https://www.etsy.com/uk/search?q=waxed%20canvas%20apron&ref=auto1


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

The kinky butcher look.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

@jeebsy are you happy with SAI? did you have to pay much in customs?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

They marked the value down like good lads so didn't get any charges. I'm very happy with it although one of my regulars says it makes me look like a character from The Sound of Music.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I quite like the simple labour and wait aprons, I've had mine for best part of 18 months now


----------

